# Lightweight carrier for newborn?



## meander (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been trying to do my research, but all it's doing is confusing me more.

I'm due in July, and would like a wrap/sling/carrier I can use more or less from the beginning. There seem to be a lot of recommendations for moby wraps for newborns, but they look very hot for midsummer--although it looks like the baby would be cool enough, I hate the heat as it is! I've seen several people suggest that ring slings are hard with newborns. Having checked out an ergo, that seems like it would be awfully hot for me and baby (though I may want something along those lines as the weather cools.) So I am left wondering if there is a best option out there?

I'm a FTM, and I'll have to learn this as I go. No convenient babies for me to practice with!

I'm also short, shortwaisted, and on the heavy side (but not busty), if that matters for fit.

Anyone have any suggestions? Not killing my wallet would be an excellent perk, too.


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

I would still suggest using a wrap - - but maybe you could find one that has less material than a Moby. I currently use a MamaBaby Threads wrap (you can find it on hyenacart.com) Their wraps are less bulky and you can choose between a heavier cotton fabric or a lighter cotton fabric.

You could also look at a gauze wrap as an alternative BUT it would more than likely only work for a few months until baby gains weight. Once your baby is heavier it would be hard to keep the wrap tight on your body. Also, with a wrap you'd be able to shed some clothing and still be covered. I like to wear a light tank and strip my ds down to his diaper when I wear him outside and it's warm.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I would recommend a Wrapsody Balibreeze. They are lightweight gauze wraps and will work great for your newborn and up. I have several in my babywearing group's lending library and people love them.


----------



## Lauren Doherty (May 19, 2011)

I have a home-made wrap that I LOVE!! My best friend made it with a piece of non-stretchy knit like material about 12 ft long and roughly 3 ft wide. She serged the edges and that was it. I used it when my daughter was newly born and can still use it today (she's 18 mos). I placed the center of the wrap at my belly, ends wrapped in an "X" across my back, tails dropped over my shoulders to form another "X" in front, tucked through the waist band and tied in either back or front- so there wasn't a whole lot of hot fabric keeping me all covered up. Highly recommended. I would imagine if you're going low budget, you could pick up a piece of fabric from the store and contact an alterations store/seamstress and have them surge the edges for 1/10th of the price of purchasing a wrap.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

I have the Sakura Bloom ring sling, babe was about 6 wks old when I got it and I really like it. The moby is my other favorite but I got the sling for less fabric for summer and easier on/off.

I am not really sure how the sling would be with a newborn. Moby also has some variations on their website so maybe you can find one with lighter fabric.

I actually also have a fleece Kangaroo Korner sling from my first born and used that with this baby a whole bunch the first few weeks in March when it was still cold out.

Maybe a good solution would be a sling, but not a ring sling, one that you have to buy at a certain size. I think it was easy to use with my newborn!


----------



## truemel (Apr 12, 2011)

i made my own moby wrap out of a very lightweight organic cotton "t-shirt" material.... no sewing just buy 5 1/2 yards of fabric and cut it lengthwise down the middle so you actually get two wraps. i also bought a solarveil pool sling but i am not sure that they make that one anymore... here are some great ideas for summer babywearing and the sling for the pool is just like the solarveil.

http://store.theslingstation.com/summer.html

i don't feel like ring sling are hard to use with newborns... i am on my 3rd kiddo and have loved them... just make sure they are not smothered by positioning them well.


----------



## nbskena (May 19, 2011)

I have used a ring sling, the Moby, and the Ergo, and the Ergo is far and above the most flexible option I found. With the infant insert, we could use it right from the beginning and my baby was really happy in it, sleeping peacefully. She did not like the sling at all until I could sit her on my hip in it, and the Moby was wonderful but yes, hot, and she quickly outgrew it (it migrates south the heavier the baby is and the longer you wear it). She is now 9 months old and still loves the Moby - I actually wear her in it while working out on the elliptical at the gym! Even while working out, the only thing that is hot about it is her body touching mine, both our shirts get sweaty there. And you'll be hot at whatever point of contact you're wearing the baby in any carrier. A good friend of mine is extremely petite (5ft tall) and she wears the Ergo comfortably as well. I know it's a pricey option but I am 100% confident we'll be using it for a long time with this baby and probably with any others as well, so it is a good investment. In hindsight, I'd have skipped the Moby and ring sling and gone with the Ergo (and insert) right from the beginning! I hope that is helpful...good luck!


----------



## ebegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

meander - we are in the same boat. I'm due mid-july with my first!

I have a moby type knit wrap a friend made for me, if you practice a bit with the wrap it gets easier. I really want a gauze wrap for summer. I think I am going to get a Wrapsody Bali Breeze, they look so pretty, and they are about the same price as the Moby. I might go to the fabric store and try to find a light cotton gauze material and make my own as someone above suggested.

I've also heard that slings are nice because you can just put it over your shoulder, put baby in and go. I received this one as a gift. http://www.balboababy.com/adjustable_patterns.html

But I feel like the wrap is much more secure for supporting a newborn's head and legs to keep their spine in a good position.

I have a friend who used her Ergo with the infant insert all last summer. She said it was much cooler than the Moby wrap.

Hope that helps.


----------



## GinaR (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't have a ton of advice, but I do love my Moby. I will say though, that with all that fabric, I only wear it around the house. If I need a carrier for outside the house, we use a mei tai (but we didn't get this until the babe was 8 weeks old). I find that wraps are a bit of a pain to travel with (bulky, drag on the ground when you're putting the on/taking off), but that's just IMHO.


----------



## heathernj (Jan 21, 2011)

I just use a plain ring sling. I've used them with 2 babies so far, from birth till about age 2. I can't recommend any particular brand, because I make my own. My babies have been most comfortable in the "tummy to tummy" position, where the sling holds them against my chest, but I usually switch them to a laying down position to nurse in the sling. Later, they sometimes like to face outward. I can carry and nurse a baby in a sling, while pushing a toddler in the cart through Costco, and doing my shopping, and everyone is happy, and not even the ladies giving out samples (who are usually standing pretty close to you when you take a sample) can tell I'm nursing! We have another little one due in August, and my slings are ready. I find them so useful that a pair of ring slings (one to wear & one to wash) are my standard baby shower gift these days.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I had no problem with a moby in hot weather. It really didn't feel too hot for me. My dd was born early July too. Wore her in 98 degree weather in the moby.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

German Style Woven wraps Didymos Storchenwiege, Hoppediz all offer 100% organic cotton wraps some in lighter weights than others. These wraps are usable from birth through toddlerhood and any other children you might have. You can buy a variety of sizes fiber content (cotton, linen, wool, etc) they are vary versitile and offer a very good resale value as well.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

The other nice think about the Wrapsody is that it doesn't sag like a Moby with weight as some of you mentioned. It holds up much longer.


----------



## meander (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you for all the suggestions! Now I feel like I at least have a smaller list of things to look at.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Privacy Reminder: This thread is FEATURED ON FACEBOOK.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

The absolute best wrap for hot summer weather is a linen blend Didy! I love my Yew soo much it is in my permanent stash. I have also heard that bamboo blends are good for summer but have never had the opportunity to wear one but there is a company out of Australia that makes them and has some really beautiful designs if you think you'd be bored with an indio.


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

the two carriers that don't make us both crazy hot and sweaty is the beco butterfly and this WAHM's H2ODUO carrier, our moby and linen wrap are stifling. The only thing with the beco and a forward carry, I have to have a sleeved shirt on or the straps rub under my arms which is quite uncomfortable!


----------



## MotherBhaer (May 24, 2011)

I second the Gypsy Mama Bali Baby Breeze wrap, or any other gauze wrap like Calin Bleu. They're airy and cool, but supportive (they're not stretchy like a Moby) enough for older kids too.


----------

